# Healthy and Special Diets



## Dove (Jul 12, 2004)

*Is anyone else a diabetic? I would like some good (tried &  true) recipes for things I can take to potlucks.
Marge*


----------



## joesfolks (Aug 25, 2004)

My hubby is a diabetic.  I make a good crab dip.. Use 1 pkg good seasons Italian dresssing, one pkg low fat cream cheese, a small carton low fat sour cream.  Mix all together well in food processor.  Add 1 lb of imitation crab flakes and mix till flakes are well broken up but not mush.  chill and sreve with crackers or fresh cut veggies.


----------



## Dove (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thanks for the dip ..does it taste like real crab? I don't like crab..but others do. 
Marge*


----------



## joesfolks (Aug 26, 2004)

I have only eaten real crab once many years ago.  But I would have to say no, it does not taste like real crab.  I really like this dip. It is the same dip that Meijers stores used to sell by the bucket full.  I think you will enjoy it.  One thing though, if you find that the flavor is too strong cut back on the Italian seasoning mix.


----------

